# Best way to clean double deck pizza oven



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

I am working in a bakery that has a double deck pizza oven. I would like to know what the best route route to clean the pizza stone on the inside is?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This looks good.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm not sure that I agree with using soap on the pizza stone.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

sgsvirgil said:


> I'm not sure that I agree with using soap on the pizza stone.


I agree on the soap because it's porous. The grilled scraper s/b fine and get all the surface caked on stuff off. I can't see a stain on the stop being any big deal. T


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I didn’t watch the video but if anything more than a wide putty knife and stiff brush is used...


----------



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> I didn't watch the video but if anything more than a wide putty knife and stiff brush is used...


----------



## Cv123 (Sep 24, 2018)

I use salt and seltzer water. Get the oven hot, mix the 2 and brush into the stone.


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

A stiff brush should be all you need. The intense oven heat should burn up anything stuck to the oven floor. Any liquid on the stone while it is still hot risk cracking the stone. Those take a good 4+ hours to cool if I am not mistaken.

The better question is figuring out how to keep it clean/er.

The deck ovens I used at a hotel I baked bread in were absolutely destroyed. The bakers, before i showed up and took over oven duties would either forget to steam, or try to steam before the oven steam was 'recharged' and resorted to tossing in quarts of water. Cracks everywhere.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

rock salt and wire brush the salt will act as a course grain against the floor and will remove with wire brush,
if it is a fire base stone pull coals over and burn the bastard


----------

